# Restauracion de baffles Sansei SS-500 - Arqueologia



## ricren (Mar 6, 2017)

Hola a todos.
Hace mucho tiempo (año 1972) y en una galaxia muy muy cercana (esta misma), mi padre, que era muy aficionado a la musica luego de muchas escuchas y ahorros se decidio a comprar un par de baffles marca Sansei, modelo SS-500 junto con un amplificador de transistores (estado solido como les gustaba decir en esas epocas) tambien marca Sansei de increibles 15+15 watts.
El equipo se completaba con una bandeja Lenco que tenia una capsula magnetica Shure 55. 
Para la epoca, este combo era muy bueno, recuerdo que los baffles sonaban excelente,muy por encima de la media de esos tiempos.
Este equipo reemplazaba un combinado marca “Halicrafters” de valvulas con dos parlantes de 12” que juntos pesaban menos que un moderno 6.5” de auto. Creo que sus amplificadores tenian algo asi como 5W por canal. Asi que el cambio era brutal.
Paso el tiempo, muchas mudanzas y les perdi el rastro. Hace unas semanas los descubri en unas cajas, perfectamente conservados para sus 45 años de edad.

Me entro una gran curiosidad de escucharlos nuevamente. Claro, no tengo muchas expectativas, la tecnologia avanzo muchisimo en estos años y esa imagen idealizada podria ser hoy cualquier cosa, pero volverlos a la vida seria un buen ejercicio…de arqueologia electronica.

Aca hay unas fotos. Desarme las grillas caladas de madera, todo un laburo de carpinteria. Me llamo la atencion lo grueso de la tela frontal. En esta epoca de parlantes a la vista, todo este recubrimiento frontal es desusado y no querido.
Lo primero que me llamo la atencion es la cantidad de parlantes, nunca los habia desarmado. Tiene un woofer de 12”, un medios de 6”, y 3 pequeños parlantitos, un medios altos, un tweeter y un supertweeter. 
El crossover es lo esperado, con bastante hierro en el inductor del woofer y condensadores electroliticos que habria que medir y eventualmente reemplazar. Completan el conjunto resistencias de carbon y unas llaves que conmutan resistencias y capas de bobinado.

Todos los parlantes son de cono, nada de domos o cosas raras. Las campanas de los parlantitos me hicieron acordar los viejos tweeters Audifield de esa epoca.
Los conos estan como descoloridos pero parecen en buen estado, salvo los parlantes de medios que ambos estan …clavados! No puedo mover el cono. Porque? 

Del lado trasero, vemos que el parlante de medios esta aislado del baffle con una cupula de metal que era lo usual. Para desarmar la cupula hay que sacar un tornillo largo que termina insertado en el parlante. Y es el parlante lo que sujeta esa cupula y ahi esta el problema. El peso de la cupula, que es bastante masiva termino aflojando el adhesivo de la parte trasera de los parlantes de medios y ahora los entrehierros se movieron y tocan la bobina, impidiendo que se mueva el cono. Bueno, claramente no estaban diseñados para durar medio siglo.

Desarme con cuidado el sistema de medios. Las canastas en si estan despegados del conjunto de iman y pieza polar, pero pareciera que la bobina no sufrio daños. Aca hay dos cosas que se pueden hacer: 

Opcion 1-Reemplazar el parlante de medios por algo moderno. Tengo aca y podria usar un par de Fountek K88 o un par de Tang Band 871, que es un parlantito que me gustaba en su tiempo. Tengo tambien unos Vifa TC9 que se podrian adaptar. pero eso, por mas que se integre bien le cambiaria el sonido y no podriamos hacer la prueba del sonido vintage

Opcion 2-Restaurar los medios viejos. Eso es lo que voy a tratar de hacer para dejar estos parlantes lo mas originales posible asi se pueden escuchar en su version real.

Tambien habria que resolver como volver a afirmar la campana de separacion, esta vez no unida al parlante sino con algun otro medio de sujecion. Tengo bastante para ir pensando, 

Si alguin conoce un buen reparador de parlantes vintage en zona Buenos Aires y alrededores, por favor avise, sino tendre que hacerlo yo, que no soy el mejor reparando parlantes.

Me gustaria saber un poco mas de quien diseño estos baffles (estara vivo?). Es muy peculiar el tema de la cantidad de parlantes repartidos en frecuencia, como ir tapando agujeros en la respuesta. 
Sigo despues.


----------



## Kebra (Mar 6, 2017)

Si las suspensiones de los conos de los mid están en buenas condiciones, llamalo a Gabriel de GB audio. La tiene muy clara con parlantes de cualquier época. El te va a decir si pueden quedar igual, o sus características van a variar luego de la reparación.


----------



## AntonioAA (Mar 6, 2017)

Tenes varias cositas que hacer para llevarlos a standares mas modernos :

- Reparar conos obviamente 
- Medir los parlantes 
- Volar ese frente tan bonito pero anti-calidad.
- Rediseñar el crossover 
- Sobre esto ultimo es casi imposible hacer algo bueno de mas de 3 vias , de modo que con las mediciones en mano , ver que alternativas tenes .

Posiblemente consiguiendo un medio de buen rango puedas avanzar mas rapido.....
y hay que ver que tal la respuesta de los tweeters.


----------



## ricren (Mar 6, 2017)

Kebra, gracias por el dato, lo contactare.

Antonio, me parece que la idea seria NO modificarlo en absoluto, esto es una pieza de museo que no tiene salvacion segun los standards que manejamos modernamente. 
Hay tantas cosas que son un no-no de su diseño (claro, que vivo, viendolo con los ojos de ahora y los instrumentos que tenemos a disposicion, en su epoca era otra cosa)  que por eso pienso que lo mejor es conservar su valor historico no haciendole modificaciones sino restaurar a lo que era. No?Y tenerlo ahi con un switch para usarlo cada tanto y asi me acuerdo de agradecer a los Finlandeses por todo su aporte al sonido moderno. Ja.

Te digo mas, me da la impresion que modificar esto seria como agarrar un Peugeot 504 '71 y ponerle un motor 16 valvulas turbo,cambiarle la caja de cambios al volante original por una secuencial automatica, levantavidrios electricos y aire acondicionado. Al final acabas con un Frankenstain que no es ni una cosa ni la otra y con la sensacion que hubiera sido mejor haber comprado un auto nuevo.

Lo que si, si no se logra restaurar a original, podria usar los gabinetes con solo el parlante de 12"activo como refuerzo de bajos en el living.Esa es una opcion posible.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 6, 2017)

Ese está facil de reparar , te interesa hacerlo vos mismo ?

Ver el archivo adjunto 154092


----------



## AntonioAA (Mar 6, 2017)

ricren dijo:


> Antonio, me parece que la idea seria NO modificarlo en absoluto, esto es una pieza de museo que no tiene salvacion segun los standards que manejamos modernamente.
> Hay tantas cosas que son un no-no de su diseño (claro, que vivo, viendolo con los ojos de ahora y los instrumentos que tenemos a disposicion, en su epoca era otra cosa)  que por eso pienso que lo mejor es conservar su valor historico no haciendole modificaciones sino restaurar a lo que era. No?Y tenerlo ahi con un switch para usarlo cada tanto y asi me acuerdo de agradecer a los Finlandeses por todo su aporte al sonido moderno. Ja.
> 
> Te digo mas, me da la impresion que modificar esto seria como agarrar un Peugeot 504 '71 y ponerle un motor 16 valvulas turbo,cambiarle la caja de cambios al volante original por una secuencial automatica, levantavidrios electricos y aire acondicionado. Al final acabas con un Frankenstain que no es ni una cosa ni la otra y con la sensacion que hubiera sido mejor haber comprado un auto nuevo.
> ...



Soy poco amante de lo historico , a excepcion de cosas cuya calidad hoy en dia no exista mas ...  Haz lo que te haga  feliz.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 6, 2017)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Tenes varias cositas que hacer para llevarlos a standares mas modernos :
> 
> - Reparar conos obviamente
> - Medir los parlantes
> ...


Una cosa simple y efectiva que YO haría es rediseñar los asientos de los parlantes en el panel frontal, de forma que queden por delante del panel y al ras con el mismo. Algo parecido, no tan efectivo, pero mucho mas simple es biselar a 45º los bordes de esos agujeros cosa de minimizar un poco la interferencia generada por los bordes.
Luego de hacer esto, no es que vayas a decir "OOOooohhhhh.... que guaso cambio!!!!", pero estaría mucho mas en línea con la tecnología moderna.

Otra cosa simple es ver si es posible liberar la bobina (no cambiarla si no está abierta o en corto) de los mids cosa de poder medir los T/S y relevar la rsta en fcia con el ARTA. Luego reconstruir un poco el xover y medir la rsta en fcia total de la caja... ya es la unica forma de saber como se comporta todo el bicho.


----------



## AntonioAA (Mar 6, 2017)

Me faltó lo de modificar los frentes! ( gracias Profe ) 

Respecto al 504 , lo detesto particularmente , ya que destruí 2 creyendo que eran un auto .... pero si agarro uno ... no sabes lo que andaria !!!


----------



## ricren (Mar 6, 2017)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Soy poco amante de lo historico , a excepcion de cosas cuya calidad hoy en dia no exista mas ...  Haz lo que te haga  feliz.



Me pasa lo mismo, no me interesa la historia ni las reliquias, y detesto con fuerza la tecnologia obsoleta. Este caso es una excepcion. Eran de mi padre que los disfrutaba mucho y es una manera de tenerlo ahora que no esta. Queseyo.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ese está facil de reparar , te interesa hacerlo vos mismo ?
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 154092



Definitivamente SI!!!





Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Una cosa simple y efectiva que YO haría es rediseñar los asientos de los parlantes en el panel frontal, de forma que queden por delante del panel y al ras con el mismo. Algo parecido, no tan efectivo, pero mucho mas simple es biselar a 45º los bordes de esos agujeros cosa de minimizar un poco la interferencia generada por los bordes.
> Luego de hacer esto, no es que vayas a decir "OOOooohhhhh.... que guaso cambio!!!!", pero estaría mucho mas en línea con la tecnología moderna.
> 
> Otra cosa simple es ver si es posible liberar la bobina (no cambiarla si no está abierta o en corto) de los mids cosa de poder medir los T/S y relevar la rsta en fcia con el ARTA. Luego reconstruir un poco el xover y medir la rsta en fcia total de la caja... ya es la unica forma de saber como se comporta todo el bicho.



Gracias por la sugerencia que sin duda mejoraria mucho el sonido. El plan seria entonces revivir los medios, ponerlos, hacer una escucha  y mediciones en condiciones originales y despues modificar. Me interesa mucho volver a escucharlos en estado original para comparar contra mi referencia actual.
Es como cuando escuchas una pelicula de hace 30 años que te parecio que tenia un sonido mostruoso y cuando la escuchas ahora no podes creer lo mal que suena. Tanto avanzo el sonido en estos años.

El otro problema insalvable con este diseño el la distancia entre centros de los drivers, fundamentalmente la linea de tres superior.


----------



## Kebra (Mar 6, 2017)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Me faltó lo de modificar los frentes! ( gracias Profe )
> 
> Respecto al 504 , lo detesto particularmente , ya que destruí 2 creyendo que eran un auto .... pero si agarro uno ... no sabes lo que andaria !!!



Off topic:

El auto mas grosso que tuve fue un 504 SRIID modelo 93 0km. Podías hacer una cirugía yendo a 130 por empedrado. Un andar que hoy solo lo encontrás en un muy muy muy alta gama. Aprendí a manejar en un 404 Diesel. Máquina. Después un 504 GRD 86 con aire, y el zarpado SRIID 93. Después pasé al Renault 19 RLD 96, 0km. Me quería auto-castrar cuando lo manejé un rato. Lo tuve 200.000 kms al 19. En octubre del 2011 lo cambié por el auto mas barato que encontré, y me dí cuenta que es un transbordador espacial comparado con los anteriores: Corsa B. Ahora le dicen classic y dejó de fabricarse, pero le pregunté a varios tacheros antes de comprarlo, porque lo veía muy chiquito y endeble. Es mas grande y cómodo que el R 19 por dentro, y en ese precio superaba en equipamiento a toda la competencia del segmento.

Perdón por el O.T.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 6, 2017)

Bueno con algún solvente fuerte (tolueno o quitaesmalte de uñas  ) con pincelito aflojá el borde pegado del copito (cúpula esferica central del cono) del parlante , una vez flojo despegá-quitá el copito , ayudate con una hoja de cutter NUEVA.

Avisame y seguimos


----------



## ricren (Mar 6, 2017)

Ya esta el copo afuera. Lo habia hecho ayer para ver mejor. Lo disolvi con diluyente de poliuretano, pero no se si es lo mejor para el papel del cono.

Vos por casualidad sabes donde comprar Tolueno en zona Buenos Aires? Desde que es una substancia controlada es dificil de conseguir. la acetona sirve tambien para el cemento de contacto?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 6, 2017)

No , pero en algunos sitios venden diluyente de cemento de contacto.

Ahora TODO , ácido sulfúrico , toluenno , tricloroetileno , se usa para hacer drogas y entonces está controlado . . . lo que no está controlado son las drogas que las venden por todos lados . . . parecería que no quieren que nadie les haga competencia a los "drogueros" jajajajaj

Bueno , fijate si el cono sube y baja sin rozar (con pulgares e índices de ambas manos) en agujeros opuestos de la campana


----------



## ricren (Mar 6, 2017)

Lo que pasa con el diluyente de cemento de contacto es que la mayoria de las marcas son para el cemento "sin tolueno" o sea que al pegamento con base tolueno no lo diluye bien. Ya probe.

Si, gracias al narco no puedo diluir el cemento de contacto ni aplicar Gel coat a la moto (ya no hay acetona).

Si. la bobina no roza nada. Limpio movimiento.


----------



## pppppo (Mar 6, 2017)

Quitaesmalte de uñas quizas, por la acetona.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 6, 2017)

Ok , soplale fuerte con un sorbete o cañito de soda descartable entre la bobina y el hierro exterior.

Tenés que hacer un cilindro de radiografía o de lata de cerveza o gaseosa que meterás dentro de la bobina , y por dentro de ese cilindro vas a deslizar el macho del entrehierro hasta rearmar el parlante. El macho debe estar limpio.

No metas el macho del entrehierro solo , porque podrias abollar y deformar la bobina.

Una vez hecho eso y con el parlante apoyado en una mesa quitas con cuidado el cilindro guia-centrador y verificas si desliza bien , si así fuera puedes pegar el entrehierro macho al imán y reencolar el imán al entrehierro hembra con cianoacrilato GEL.

Con sumo cuidado de no golpearlo para que no se deslice y roce la bobina


----------



## elucches (Mar 6, 2017)

Dos cositas por si sirven, aunque la primera es obvia.

En unos bafles Audinac viejos que tuve, la campana que cubría los medios estaba atornillada al frente del gabinete.

Hace poco pude sacar el pegamento (que no pude disolver con nada) del imán y de la pieza polar de un parlante, usando una espátula (con mucha paciencia).
Lo hice después de congelar las partes con pegamento, pero no sé si el frío tuvo efecto.
Quedó todo limpio y no se rayó. Pero no se trataba de un parlante antiguo.

Éxitos en la restauración.


----------



## ricren (Mar 6, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Una vez hecho eso y con el parlante apoyado en una mesa quitas con cuidado el cilindro guia-centrador y verificas si desliza bien , si así fuera puedes pegar el entrehierro macho al imán y reencolar el imán al entrehierro hembra con cianoacrilato GEL.



Esta parte no me queda clara: Cuando ponga en entrehierro y saque la guia, el entrehierro va a quedar super agarrado al resto por la fuerza magnetica. Entonces como hago para pegarlo si las dos superficies a pegar ya se estan tocando con gran fuerza? Tendria que sacarlo nuevamente, poner la gotita y volverlo a poner? O le mando gotita desde afuera?No logro descifrar esta parte.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 6, 2017)

La Gotita GEL  , quedate super  tranquilo que corre por capilaridad


----------



## ricren (Mar 6, 2017)

Bien, entonces asumo que lo aplico exteriormente y el producto se va pa'dentro. Nunca lo hubiera pensado.

Originalmente estos parlantitos medios estaban pegados con epoxy de la epoca (gris) Y no tenian cubierto  toda la superficie de pegamento. Esa pelicula la saque.

Bueno, mañana con buena luz y descansado hare la prueba. Despues cuento los resultados. Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 6, 2017)

Claro , cuando se arma el parlante desde cero , se cementa con epoxi y se centra con una pieza específica  (caño calibrado interior y exteriormente)

Aquí lo estás haciendo con la bobina puesta y cuanto menos manipules , mayor posibilidad de éxito.

Sacate la duda . Poné dos arandelas , o dos monedas o dos de lo que quiras planos y ponele Cianoacrilato gel por el costado , dale mayor tiempo al gel que al líquido !


----------



## ricren (Mar 7, 2017)

Bueno, no se pudo arreglar el parlantito de medios. Un poco de fuerza en el cono y se rajo, estaba muy viejito. Vere si se pueden llevar a reparar y si el costo vale la pena.

Pasando a plan B (utilizar el woofer de 12"), hice una medida rapida de respuesta de la caja y no me gusto. La curva de impedancias a baffle cerrado no da los tipicos dos piquitos de un gabinete reflex de la epoca bien diseñado. Me da un solo pico y grande alrededor de 80.
Revisando veo que los tornillos del woofer no estaban haciendo fuerza pareja, asi que saque el parlante y decidi medirle los parametros TS. Siempre lo hago con el REW y el LIMP, porque por alguna razon me dan un poco distinto. Aca esta la data:





Y con esos datos explore las opciones con el winISD:





Y no parece nada satisfactorio lo que le puedo sacar a este woofer. Tanto en gabinete cerrado como reflex en 75 litros (que es lo que tiene aprox. el baffle de Sansei) me da muy parecido el resultado: un pico considerable en 70-80 Hz y si lo quiero atenuar me pide un gabinete de un monton de litros, casi el doble...mmmm.
Por ahi se me esta escapando algo...


----------



## elucches (Mar 7, 2017)

Qué lástima que se rompió el cono.
En este foro explican cómo volver a pegar el imán centrando de una forma muy piola.


----------



## ricren (Mar 7, 2017)

Gracias por ese dato, esta bueno el metodo. Ahora tengo que conseguir un lugar que venda los conos, arannas y demas accesorios.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 7, 2017)

Boulogne Sur Mer casi Av.Corrientes "El Santiagueño" , digamos al lado de Target Electrónica. C.A.B.A


----------



## ricren (Mar 7, 2017)

Mañana voy entonces ahi. Seria entonces NO en Target sino al lado? Porque yo habia visto en Mercado Libre que target vendia aros de goma, pense ir alla y preguntar, pero al tipo de al lado no lo conocia. Me lo aclaras? Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 8, 2017)

Si , mas o menos al lado de Target hacia Corrientes , creo que le dicen "El Santiagueño" 

También vende el pegamento acrilico .

O llevá el parlante a ver cuanto te cobran


----------



## ricren (Mar 18, 2017)

Hoy pude medir el crossover de este sistema. Tiene 5 vias con dos llaves rotativas de 3 posiciones que varian la intensidad del tweeter y medios altos.

El siguiente grafico muestra la respuesta combinada de las 5 salidas del crossover, cada una con su color para diferenciar. Es Horrible.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 18, 2017)

Y.... no puede esperarse "mucho diseño" en baffles de esa epoca...


----------



## ricren (Mar 18, 2017)

Si, bueno, pero "esto"? No hay como arreglarlo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 18, 2017)

Yo trataria de crear un xover para el "woofer rojo", "mid bajo naranja" y "der tw". Parece factible lograr algo razonablemente bueno.
Las otras cosas dejalas para tapar los agujeros de la caja y parecer hi-end


----------

